

PowerPoint Does Rocket Science--and Better Techniques for Technical Reports - tokenadult
http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=0001yB&topic_id=1

======
tokenadult
From a follow-up article by the same author:

"Lousy PowerPoint presentations: The fault of PP users?

"The common defense of bad PowerPoint presentations is that they are the
'fault of the user, not the tool.'

This point raised by PP advocates in fact provokes a rich and complex question
about nearly any type of expressive performance: What are the causes of
presentations?"

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0002PP&topic_id=1&topic=)

